# My wife calls it the Slingshot Skillet Dinner



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

My background is in trad archery and before that rifle hunting. Before that I was throwing rocks at stuff and using a slingshot to nail my brother with spruce cones. Anyway I have been hunting my entire life but up until about a week ago I never took a slingshot seriously as a hunting tool.

Recent Learnings: Slingshots are easy to make, easy to use, completely intuitive, great practice for trad bows and **** lethal on small game.

Some of you may have seen my last post about spruce hens during moose season, which is the reason I found slingshot forum in the first place. Well a couple more hens, that I don't have pictures of, and these two red squirrels, and we have the beginnings of a Slingshot Skillet. Add in a couple peppers from the greenhouse and an onion from the grow beds a bit of salt and pepper over medium heat and all you need is a cold beer to die a happy man!

I also have the red squirrel pelts drying on my weasle stretchers, may make a ammo pouch or two.

The gory details:
Slingshot- Red Alder Natural
Bands-Double black theraband 1 inch straight cuts to homemade pouch. something like 7.5 inches active band. Draws 22lbs at my 31 inch draw.

Ammo- 1/2in marble. Weight 76grains.

Distance- 9 feet and 8 yards.

Additional notes: The first was shot moving vertically up a tree trunk, at very close range. I did not lead him enough and missed the head. I hit him square in the spine, upon inspection the damage to the spine, ribs and internal organs was extreme. The second was a further shot, but the squirrel was not spooked like the first. He got one in the side of the head. The dog got to him as he did the post-headshot twitch. No damage to the meat or the useable part of the fur, did get the head chewed a bit though.

Cheers!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

This is what shooters are for. We have a lot of fun with shapes, materials,etc, but putting food on the table was the bottom line. It is good to see that you are doing well with one.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Great shooting!

Hunting with a slingshot never gets old. It's by far my favourite hunting tool.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn! Hunting with a flip keeps your skills honed sharp. Plus it gives the animals fair chase. Hope you enjoyed the meal my friend.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Heck yeah now you need to make a sling shot from a moose paddle small seal sniper design would look really awesome.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I can have just as much fun shooting slingshots as I might have golfing, (if I golfed that is, which I don't and won't!). But being a great golfer won't put food on the table. The shooting sports, on the other hand, are a far more practical way to spend your time and money.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Heck yeah now you need to make a slingshot from a moose paddle small seal sniper design would look really awesome.


in the works. Found a shed with a nice fork brow tine. I need to do a bit more shaping on the handle portion but it shoots good as is.


----------

